

US Ebola patient Thomas Duncan dies in hospital - akbarnama
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-29543956

======
iLoch
Not too surprising given the circumstances. Very unfortunate though, I'm
imagining he died a very lonely death, without family too near to him
(assuming he was heavily quarantined.) What will become of his body? Do they
have to burn it, or will the virus die with the host?

~~~
jonas21
His body will be cremated:
[https://twitter.com/TexasDSHS/status/519922160903938049](https://twitter.com/TexasDSHS/status/519922160903938049)

CDC guidelines allow for either cremation or burial in a hermetically sealed
casket: [http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/guidance-safe-handling-
huma...](http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/guidance-safe-handling-human-
remains-ebola-patients-us-hospitals-mortuaries.html)

~~~
malandrew
I'm honestly surprised the latter is allowed at all since it gives anyone who
wants to get their hands on a dangerous biological agent a grave to rob.

------
gohrt
This ~year's Ebola outbreak will soon have killed more people than the
9/11/2001 attacks on the USA.

~~~
anonbanker
So we should expect a similar security theater in the next few years?

